# Comedian who called Uber CEO's girlfriend a 'b****' and made 'racist' remark.



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Comedian who called Uber CEO's girlfriend a 'b****' and made 'racist' remark at 'Silicon Valley' awards show faces angry backlash *
By Michael Zennie For Daily Mail Online21:13 10 Feb 2015, updated 23:43 10 Feb 2015











*TJ Miller is being criticized for what are being called sexist and racist comments toward Gabi Holzwarth*
*Holzwarth is the 25-year-old girlfriend of Uber founder Travis Kalanick, 38*
*Holzwarth plays violin at tech parties and also works at the startup Shyp*
A star of the HBO show 'Silicon Valley' is finding himself on the outs in the real Silicon Valley after he called out the girlfriend Uber's CEO during a tech industry awards show - calling her a 'b****' and making a racial remark.

Comedian T.J. Miller was hired as host to add some pointed commentary to the 'Crunchies' - referred to as 'the Oscars of Silicon Valley.' The awards show - which has Silicon Valley elite get dressed up and walk the 'green carpet' - hands out awards like 'fastest-rising startup' and 'founder of the year.'

Instead, he spent much of the night on Thursday relentlessly mocking Gabi Holzwarth - a violinist who plays tech industry parties - and her boyfriend, 38-year-old Uber founder Travis Kalanick, according to the Verge.

Scroll down for video










+9
Criticized: Comedian T.J. Miller has been criticized online by a host of Silicon Valley entrepreneurs for repeatedly referring to women in the audience as 'b****' and making a racial remark









+9
Smith's war of words was with Gabi Holzwarth, the 25-year-old girlfriend of Uber founder Travis Kalanick, 38. The couple are pictured here in April 2014









+9
Holzwarth wrote an essay about how she was abused and called 'little b****' when she was 13 and said Miller's comedy routine brought back fillings from that incident
It started when Holzwarth, 25, shouted a comment at Miller when he made a jab at Shervin Pishevar, the venture capitalist who first funded Uber, whom he called 'Sherv.'

'Is that Sherv? How are you doing, Sherv? Wait did a woman just say that's me?' Miller replies.

'Hey, look, Asians aren't supposed to be this entitled in the United States.'

He then added: 'And that's why you guys will never be as loved as Los Angeles. It's all too precious, you can't joke about it. She's yelling that she's Shervin Pishevar.

'Are you f***ing nuts? That guy has seeded the most successful companies in the tri-state area and I'm talking about California, you *****.'

Holzwarth shoots back: 'Did you just call m









+9
Holzwarth is seen here with Kalanick at the Crunchies with their dog Yobu, which she brought to the show. Photo courtesy Shaun Tai (@shaun_tai) of Oakland Digital (@ODALC), 2015









+9
Miller plays a burned out tech startup mentor on the HBO show 'Silicon Valley'









+9
Holzwarth plays violin at tech parties and also works for the startup Shyp









+9
Holzwarth was mocked for bringing her dog Yobu to the tech industry awards show
Then, Miller spotted the small dog that Holzwarth had taken to the awards show. She joked that she had used Shyp - the new app that offers to pack and ship anything. Holzwarth also works at Shyp.

She also announced to Miller that she is a 'bilateral violinist.'

Miller responded: 'Did you press a button? A physical button or a digital button? What is this b**** from Palo Alto?'

At one point he also scolded another member of the audience for taking a photo with flash: 'That's the perfect time to take flash photography. That shows how tech savvy you are. There's three buttons you can choose: flash on, flash off, or auto, a.k.a. being kind of a rude b****.'

Holzwarth, whose Twitter bio says 'I was born to spread my music to the world,' blasted Miller online for his remarks.

She tweeted: '10 yrs ago, I was called a b****...not ok. Yesterday I was called a b****...still not ok. Let's try moving away from that word.'

She also wrote an essay about the incident in which she said she was abused*.*


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Comedian who called Uber CEO's girlfriend a 'b****' and made 'racist' remark at 'Silicon Valley' awards show faces angry backlash *
> By Michael Zennie For Daily Mail Online21:13 10 Feb 2015, updated 23:43 10 Feb 2015
> 
> 
> ...


The ***** is going to marry TK, divorce him, and get half his money.

Uber on !!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Is he the *****ee? I thought we were all Travis' *****es.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

F that *****


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well unless I missed something in that reading, I guess the "racist" remark was referring to her as "Asian". If so, that means if someone(s) refers to me as "that American.... yaydayda" that would also be racist.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Comedian who called Uber CEO's girlfriend a 'b****' and made 'racist' remark at 'Silicon Valley' awards show faces angry backlash *
> By Michael Zennie For Daily Mail Online21:13 10 Feb 2015, updated 23:43 10 Feb 2015
> 
> 
> ...





Lidman said:


> Well unless I missed something in that reading, I guess the "racist" remark was referring to her as "Asian". If so, that means if someone(s) refers to me as "that American.... yaydayda" that would also be racist.


^^^
People are too damned sensitive. 
BTW.... What racial remarks? Did I miss something? 
Everything is racial these days. 
You can't open up your mouth today without being called a racist. 
Calling someone a racist is designed to just shut him up because it's the one thing that people won't defend themselves against, because it's practically impossible. 
The article was shittily written anyway, and sounded like some high school paper with too much repetition of the same old crap.


----------



## iDrive (Feb 8, 2015)

omg is she not the most annoying person in the world.

even in the video, it looks like Travis is trying to hide his head in shame.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> People are too damned sensitive.
> BTW.... What racial remarks? Did I miss something?
> Everything is racial these days.
> ...


 you're the one being sensitive, I could care less if someone called me an American.. lol geesh, what part of that don't you understand.. you just read one portion of a post and draw a conclusion...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> you're the one being sensitive, I could care less if someone called me an American.. lol geesh, what part of that don't you understand.. you just read one portion of a post and draw a conclusion...


whatever


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe Raquel will one day get her as a Pax and she can bring her dog along for the ride. I haven't seen a good rant in ages.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Now that would be one hellava catfight! ROWR!!!!!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

"A violinist who plays tech industry parties"? Glad I'm in Austin, our parties tend to have blues.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> "A violinist who plays tech industry parties"? Glad I'm in Austin, our parties tend to have blues.


Ya...sure sounds like a dull party. I'm with you on the more up beat tunes.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It would interesting if they played "Dust In The Wind" by KANSAS. The violin is the center piece of the song. And seems as though the UBER bigwigs are saying about the drivers, "All they are is dust in the wind".


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Everybody goes through the asian girlfriend fase once in his life. 
Travis must be 18

Actually a facebook guy married an asian chick and still happy


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

The comedian said he calld peshvar a *****, not her


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It would interesting if they played "Dust In The Wind" by KANSAS. The violin is the center piece of the song. And seems as though the UBER bigwigs are saying about the drivers, "All they are is dust in the wind".


Ok I'll give you Kansas!!! Lol! But the first vision which came to mind was a strolling violinist, and I thought " and that's why us geeks get no respect """ lmao!!!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> Everybody goes through the asian girlfriend fase once in his life.
> Travis must be 18
> 
> Actually a facebook guy married an asian chick and still happy


She looks half asian, there is this billionaire whose wife looks like a mail order bride from China, the guy was old, but still he couldn't do better than that ?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Not sure if she is asian but she is cute. She plays the violin so good chance she is asian.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Raise the prices!!!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> The moral of this story is for dummies who run corporate events with stiff and unfunny people in the audience to quit hiring stand up comedians for their events.
> 
> It can only go wrong, as the stand up will treat it like any other stand up gig. Problem is, its not a stand up audience.


Next time they will hire a violinist and nobody will come.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> The moral of this story is for dummies who run corporate events with stiff and unfunny people in the audience to quit hiring stand up comedians for their events.
> 
> It can only go wrong, as the stand up will treat it like any other stand up gig. Problem is, its not a stand up audience.


I drove David Spade to a corporate event, he left a paper in the car, he made $40,000.00 for it.
No tip, and he left some mints in the car, I happened to still be waiting outside after I dropped him at the Four Seasons hotel, he comes out asked about his mints


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> The moral of this story is for dummies who run corporate events with stiff and unfunny people in the audience to quit hiring stand up comedians for their events.
> 
> It can only go wrong, as the stand up will treat it like any other stand up gig. Problem is, its not a stand up audience.


 I think Larry David would have bullied them into laughing.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think Larry David would have bullied them into laughing.


They're nerds with no sense of humor.

http://pando.com/2015/02/08/tj-mill...dnt-have-surprised-techcrunch-or-anyone-else/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> pando is full of writers with zero sense of humor and full of faux self righteousness


Yeah, they're ******bags too, but the comments are funny.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I drove David Spade to a corporate event, he left a paper in the car, he made $40,000.00 for it.
> No tip, and he left some mints in the car, I happened to still be waiting outside after I dropped him at the Four Seasons hotel, he comes out asked about his mints


Those mints are probably edible thc


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> Those mints are probably edible thc


Nah, he went to see Kate Spade and got the mints, Kate is a relative of his. I guess that's why he wanted them .

Spade was born on July 22, 1964 in Birmingham, Michigan, and is the son of Judith J. (née Meek), a writer and magazine editor, and Wayne M. Spade, a sales representative.[3][4][5] His brothers are Bryan and Andy Spade;[6] Andy is the husband of designer Kate Spade.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ya...sure sounds like a dull party. I'm with you on the more up beat tunes.


^^^
Her violin has a chip in it for a rating that kicks her out of the party if the audience doesn't clap loud enough.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Damm... I always come up with a better line after I've already typed it. 
I should have said that it kicks her out of the party if 4.5 out of 5 in the audience doesn't clap loud enough. 
Gotta learn to not be so impatient to press the Return key.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Maybe Raquel will one day get her as a Pax and she can bring her dog along for the ride. I haven't seen a good rant in ages.


Who's Raquel?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Who's Raquel?


Stick around....you may hear her chime in. She is the one who hates rich people.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> These unfunny audiences also seem to never know that heckling or booing a stand up won't go well for you more times than not, especially if it's just a single audience member like in this case.
> 
> Once again, why corporate ****s go this route and hire edgy comedians is baffling, as they have zero sense of humor and can't laugh at themselves when poked fun at.[/QUOT
> 
> I could see George Carlin turning over in his grave watching this and not being able to comment.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They're nerds with no sense of humor.
> 
> http://pando.com/2015/02/08/tj-mill...dnt-have-surprised-techcrunch-or-anyone-else/


POST # 25 /Long time Nyc cab driver:
Bison Thanks You for
this Hyperlinked Pando Article. TJ Miller
MAY be perfectly cast for Mike Judge's
BEST Show ever, but apparently he's a
Bigger Blowhard than Emperor A••hat
in Real Life.

75 Days in UPNF Jail now. I've Argued
for Your Release with YKW. To no
avail thus far.


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

This Travis guy could have any ***** in the world, and he picks this half-twit *****?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Him and Sarah Lacey would make a cute couple.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't know who this comedian was until I started watching silicon Valley recently 

Great show 

F travis girlfriend. Dumb ***** plays a violin. Whooptee doo. F you and travis.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 25 /Long time Nyc cab driver:
> Bison Thanks You for
> this Hyperlinked Pando Article. TJ Miller
> MAY be perfectly cast for Mike Judge's
> ...


Speaking of Miller, he was arrested the other night for slapping his Uber driver during a drunken rant about Trump on the way home from a Hollywood party.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

No way his app will ever work again


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

arto71 said:


> By Michael Zennie For Daily Mail Online21:13 10 Feb 2015, updated 23:43 10 Feb 2015
> 
> Holzwarth wrote an essay about how she was abused and called 'little b****' when she was 13 and said Miller's comedy routine brought back *fillings *from that incident


Wow. Now I feel bad about chastising (bullying!) the guy on this forum for his bad spelling/grammar. I hate when the so-called professionals do this.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

He is 38? Looks more like a 50 years old


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Stage comedians get away with all kinds of stuff in the name of comedy which would land anyone else in trouble. Just like professional football players get away with all kinds of punches just because they're on the field in a full-contact sport.


----------

